# Which Secret Kingdom was better in your opinion: Gondolin or Nargothrond



## Ringil12 (Dec 22, 2017)

Which one is your favorite, mine is Nargothrond. Finrod Felagund is one of my favorite characters in the Silmirillion and Nargothrond only fell after he died in Tol-in-Gaurhoth. Gondolin stayed secret longer and so it survived longer and got stronger.


----------



## Elthir (Dec 22, 2017)

Too hard to pick for me... maybe Gondothrond then


----------

